# looking to change prop, looking for your input



## WeighGood24 (Jan 28, 2014)

Alright, so I'm looking at changing out my prop to try and gain some top end speed. I have a 24 foot flats boat with a tower on it and a mercury 225 2 stroke offshore series on the back. The prop that is currently on it is a mercury mirage plus 15 pitch and 15 3/4 diameter (part number is 48-19838). This prop puts me at about 42-45mph when WOT and running about 5800rpm. The hole shot I have with this prop is beyond outstanding but am looking to sacrifice a little hole shot for a gain in top end. I was thinking of going to a 19 pitch prop with roughly the same diameter. Being a little uneducated in this area I figured I would see what kind of info I could get. Any inputs would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and tight lines to all.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You would Kill it! It wold not turn over 5000 and be lucky to get out of the hole.

A 17 pitch would drop you tp 5400 and pick up several MPH.


----------



## WeighGood24 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks X-Shark! I appreciate the info, will keep it it mind.


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

I own and operate 4 boats in our guide service. Three of them are 24ft bay boats with fourstroke 250's. They all have 14.5 x 21 pitch on them and run top end about 54 and have plenty of low end hole shot. We generally have 3-5 pp on the boat otherwise I would run a higher pitch. Good luck
I recommend buying from a prop shop or dealer that will let you bring it back and swap it for a different one if you don't like it.


----------



## WeighGood24 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Salty Dawg! Any recommendations on prop shops?


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

You may try Ken at PropGods on THT. He's really, really knowledgeable. He's the "go to" guy on that forum. 

I just recently went from 3-blades to 4-blades on my boat to resolve a couple issues and improve mid range performance, and he nailed it on first go. Very competitively priced too!


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm in Texas so unless your over here it wouldn't help. I've got a personal boat we keep in destin and I don't know of any local guys out there. Good luck


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Before buying new, I'd take the old one to Accuprop. They likely can tweek it for MUCHO less than a new one. They put a bit more cup on a SS prop for me once, for really cheap. They even said If it needed additional adjustment, bring it back, no charge! Didn't need to.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> Before buying new, I'd take the old one to Accuprop. They likely can tweek it for MUCHO less than a new one. They put a bit more cup on a SS prop for me once, for really cheap. They even said If it needed additional adjustment, bring it back, no charge! Didn't need to.


I would choose a different place for advise. It's a shame but No one in Pensacola comes to mind. Do what was suggested get a prop from a place that will let U exchange it if it doesn't work for you.


----------

